# You can't fix Stupid, Jeep Grand Cherokee sales figures skyrocket along with sky high gas prices in March.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

The unreliable gas guzzling piece of junk Jeep Grand Cherokee had a 36% increase in sales in March 2022 compared to February 2022. Sales of other gas guzzlers like The Ford F-Series, Ram Pickup, and Toyota 4Runner were WAY down month over month. Sales of certain vehicles must have been constrained by the chip shortage and supply chain constraints though. I'm sure cars like The Prius, Corolla Hybrid, Camry Hybrid, Toyota Sienna Hybrid, Rav 4 Prime, Prius Prime as well as all EVs would have been selling like hotcakes last month and all this year if it weren't for the chip shortage and supply chain constraints.
















2022 US Vehicle Sales Figures By Model


Automotive Sales Data and Statistics




www.goodcarbadcar.net


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> The unreliable gas guzzling piece of junk Jeep Grand Cherokee had a 36% increase in sales in March 2022 compared to February 2022. Sales of other gas guzzlers like The Ford F-Series, Ram Pickup, and Toyota 4Runner were WAY down month over month. Sales of certain vehicles must have been constrained by the chip shortage and supply chain constraints though. I'm sure cars like The Prius, Corolla Hybrid, Camry Hybrid, Toyota Sienna Hybrid, Rav 4 Prime, Prius Prime as well as all EVs would have been selling like hotcakes last month and all this year if it weren't for the chip shortage and supply chain constraints.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea @Safar bought all the 4 runners...
Those other companies dont make any srt's


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

It still boggles my mind that people buy Chrysler/Dodge products...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

colamacy said:


> It still boggles my mind that people buy Chrysler/Dodge products...


Why wouldn't they? I love my Chrysler 300.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> I'm sure cars like The Prius, Corolla Hybrid, Camry Hybrid, Toyota Sienna Hybrid, Rav 4 Prime, Prius Prime as well as all EVs would have been selling like hotcakes last month and all this year if it weren't for the chip shortage and supply chain constraints.


Or maybe many people don't buy cars based on fuel economy only. Prius, Corolla, Sienna? LOL yeah I'm sure kids grew up with a poster of a minivan on their bedroom wall or said "when I turn 16 I hope to get a Prius as my first car" lol 

Life is too short to drive boring cars.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Syn said:


> Or maybe many people don't buy cars based on fuel economy only. Prius, Corolla, Sienna? LOL yeah I'm sure kids grew up with a poster of a minivan on their bedroom wall or said "when I turn 16 I hope to get a Prius as my first car" lol
> 
> Life is too short to drive boring cars.


Unfortunately ubers rates arent high enough
to drive exciting ones...
My 33mpg gives me a boner each time I see it..


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Syn said:


> Why wouldn't they? I love my Chrysler 300.


Their build quality is shit. Could that be it?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

colamacy said:


> Their build quality is shit.


Who told you that?


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Every Jeep owner I know tells me the same thing:

They're fun to drive, but something always needs to be repaired or replaced.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Syn said:


> Who told you that?


That badass called reality. Shitty quality spanning decades that led to two bankruptcies and two buy outs. What, you heard something different?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

colamacy said:


> That badass called reality. Shitty quality spanning decades that led to two bankruptcies and two buy outs. What, you heard something different?


I experienced otherwise. My Chrysler 300 has been bulletproof. Over the years I've realized that those who complain about reliability of Americans cars are those who never owned them and their so-called experience usually starts with "I knew a guy ...".

What boggles my mind is that people spend a five digits amount on a 15 year old Toyota or Honda ...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Be Right There said:


> Every Jeep owner I know tells me the same thing:
> 
> They're fun to drive, but something always needs to be repaired or replaced.


I heard that from a few mechanics. Jeep always needs repairs.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

colamacy said:


> It still boggles my mind that people buy Chrysler/Dodge products...


They get credit


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a Sebring convertible. It was crap. All kinds of nickel and dime problems. It will be a long time before I consider another Chrysler product.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

The only Chrysler product that I would buy is the Jeep Wrangler Rubicon. It is a money pit but it is the coolest and the least depreciating(Yeah but its maintenance will eat your wallet). It is the only Jeepy vehicle in North America that still has solid axles both in the rear and the front.

I test drove this bad boy the other day.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I had a Sebring convertible. It was crap. All kinds of nickel and dime problems. It will be a long time before I consider another Chrysler product.


Years ago I also had a Sebring convertible. Loved driving it....when it ran properly. I encountered all kinds of nickel and dime problems as well.


----------

